# Testing next week



## FearlessFreep (Mar 2, 2007)

My son (Daniel) my daughter (Jessica) and I are testing for Blue Belt next Saturday

The test will last from about 9:00am-1:00pm

This time around our testing includes all the white and yellow belt techniques plus ~35 hoshinsul, a half dozen new kicks, some new hand strikes, some basic knife techniques and a fair amount of ground fighting techniques.

Wish us well


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 2, 2007)

Good testing to you and yours, Freep!  You'll rock the house! artyon:


----------



## dragonswordkata (Mar 2, 2007)

Good luck!!! Let us know how you all do, if your not to tired after and can raise your fingers to type.


----------



## zDom (Mar 2, 2007)

I wish you the best of luck! Don't forget to breathe!


----------



## Paul B (Mar 2, 2007)

Best o' luck,Jay! I'm sure you and da (hap)kiddo's will be just fine. :ultracool 

Please let us know how it goes afterwards..K?


----------



## sealth (Mar 2, 2007)

good luck on your test.if you get little nervous just rememberthat your only showing what you already know.the same thing you do in class everyday or maybe that only works for me. anyway i wish you and your the best.


----------



## Tames D (Mar 2, 2007)

Good luck and remember to have fun with it.


----------



## exile (Mar 2, 2007)

Hi Fearless, I hope all goes exactly according to planas I'm sure it willand that you guys strut your stuff to wild applause and bring the house down. We are looking for an update as soon as you can post one!


----------



## wade (Mar 3, 2007)

Yo, what they said...............................


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Mar 3, 2007)

Best of luck, although I'm sure you'll do fine!  

I think it's really great that you practice MA as a family.


----------



## theletch1 (Mar 3, 2007)

Wishing you and the kids the absolute best of luck!  Please keep us posted on how the test goes.  I'm glad to hear that my school isn't the only one that has cummulative tests.  It really motivates us to continue to improve our techniques over time instead of getting into the mindset of just learning them to test on them and then forgetting them.


----------



## matt.m (Mar 3, 2007)

Yes, the key word is to breath.  Nothing like seeing someone have trouble because they aren't breathing.  Adds to the stress and everything.  All will be well.  Just relax and breath.

Best of luck


----------



## kidswarrior (Mar 4, 2007)

It seems to me we're always hardest on ourselves at these things. So, if you can let up on yourselves and let go of perfection, you may actually have some fun with it. Easy for me to say, huh?  

Looking forward to an after-action report with equal parts relief and exuberance. :ultracool


----------



## IcemanSK (Mar 5, 2007)

Go get em, Freep!


----------



## gixxershane (Mar 6, 2007)

knock em down! and dont forget, have fun doing it.. :whip1:


----------



## Jade Tigress (Mar 7, 2007)

Best of luck on the testing this weekend! Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Drac (Mar 7, 2007)

Let me join the others and add my *BEST* wishes to you *ALL*..Let us know how it went....


----------



## TAKMA (Mar 7, 2007)

Jay,

Fear not for God is with you!  I will be praying for you and your kids to have clear and precise recollection of all materials.  I trust that all of you will do fine as you have always trained with true diligence.

God Speed!!!
Adam Brasel


----------



## H Whalen (Mar 8, 2007)

"Good luck " Having been on both sides of the Mat I still choose the mat side where I get to play instead of judge


----------



## FearlessFreep (Mar 11, 2007)

Thanks to all your prayers and encouragements

We tested yesterday and did well (and passed) .

Th test was both easy and hard.  It was hard in that it was physically and mentally demanding.  It was 'easy' in the sense that he never asked us to do anything that, when I heard him, I woulf think to myself "I'm not sure if I can do that"   So I guess I was prepared...moreso than I feared going in, and it just became a concentrated review of everything I knew.  

We did a lot of kicks, hand strikes, throws, and Ho Shin Sul.  Daniel and I also demonstrated ground fighting techniques and I even had to demonstrate some long arm (AK-47) disarms I'd been working on with some military students the last few weeks.

My wife took some pictures and some video and it was interesting to see because I caught some nuances in my technique which suprised me that I would like to correct


Thanks again


----------



## bluemtn (Mar 11, 2007)

FearlessFreep said:


> Thanks to all your prayers and encouragements
> 
> We tested yesterday and did well (and passed) .
> 
> ...


 

*Way to go!!!  artyon: artyon:*


----------



## Kacey (Mar 11, 2007)

FearlessFreep said:


> We tested yesterday and did well (and passed).



Woohoo!!!!!  Congratulations to you all!



FearlessFreep said:


> Th test was both easy and hard.  It was hard in that it was physically and mentally demanding.  It was 'easy' in the sense that he never asked us to do anything that, when I heard him, I woulf think to myself "I'm not sure if I can do that"   So I guess I was prepared...moreso than I feared going in, and it just became a concentrated review of everything I knew.



That's the way it should be - the term "test" is somewhat of a misnomer, in my opinion; you shouldn't be _testing_ for the next rank, you should be proving that you _already are_ the next rank.



FearlessFreep said:


> My wife took some pictures and some video and it was interesting to see because I caught some nuances in my technique which suprised me that I would like to correct


Video is like that.  As an instructor, I can tell my students over and over what I want them to change; I can even stand them in front of a mirror and show them - but video, like pictures, is much clearer than explanations and demonstrations for many people.


----------



## zDom (Mar 12, 2007)

Congrats!


----------



## wade (Mar 13, 2007)

I agree, congrats!


----------



## crushing (Mar 13, 2007)

*Congratulations!!!*


----------



## TAKMA (Mar 28, 2007)

Congrats Oconner clan!!!!

Gods blessings always.

In HIS Steps,
Adam Brasel


----------



## Shaderon (Mar 28, 2007)

Well done!!!  Congratulations, sounds like you knew you would pass but you just gotta do it haven't you?    Glad it went well.


----------

